# Busted!!!



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

89 in a 70.

Clearly wasn't paying attention, was in a small group all doing about the same speed, car in front downshifted hard, I moved over a lane, and then noted the trooper tucked in under the overpass.

$405. Option to pay and forget, contest, or pay and take a 4 hour school to not get points.

I have a clean record, so a few points shouldn't hurt.

First time in the 335D after 5 1/2 wonderful years!:bawling:


----------



## goesD (Mar 2, 2014)

That's not that bad, I had to go to court for 107 in a 65 zone. Just pay the fine and move on. Lesson learned.


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your ticket. I would take the class and keep the points off my record. You never know when it may benefit you in the future. Off topic, next time get your money's worth, anything short of 125 (even though they may haul ur a$$ in) isn't worth it. 19 over isn't really even fun! Just kidding.....


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

Don't do that 125 and get caught in Virginia. 19 over vs 20 over here makes the difference between speeding and reckless driving, the latter of which is a felony and will get you into some serious fines as well as a vacation in the slammer.


----------



## Wannabe32 (Jul 2, 2014)

I've seen old ladies drive faster than that on the FL turnpike. Guess you forgot your horse shoe keychain. I think German cars are at a disadvantage when it comes to cops, as are men and other groups of taxpayers.
Still have the runflats and they really are smoother at 90 than 80 but I don't think that would go over with the cop or judge. Was your speedometer at 92 thanks to German engineering?
Sorry for your ticket- hopefully your insurance doesn't increase as a result. Probably a lesson here if I was smart enough to find it.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

$405 hurts, but I just got a red light ticket in Millbrae, CA last week. *$500! No joke. * This is highway robbery. I wrote to the Mayor, city council, and Chamber of Commerce, cc'd local merchants who I frequent and told them so long as the policy is in place, I will NEVER purchase services from Millbrae businesses again.

I'm not saying I'm not guilty, but the punishment isn't proportionate to the violation. It's ****ing robbery in the modern sense.

IMO, 89 on the highway puts more people at risk than a red light violation where no pedestrians were crossing and opposite side cars haven't even begun to come off the line.


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

Flying Ace said:


> $405 hurts, but I just got a red light ticket in Millbrae, CA last week. *$500! No joke. * This is highway robbery. I wrote to the Mayor, city council, and Chamber of Commerce, cc'd local merchants who I frequent and told them so long as the policy is in place, I will NEVER purchase services from Millbrae businesses again.
> 
> I'm not saying I'm not guilty, but the punishment isn't proportionate to the violation. It's ****ing robbery in the modern sense.
> 
> *IMO, 89 on the highway puts more people at risk than a red light violation where no pedestrians were crossing and opposite side cars haven't even begun to come off the line.*


IMO going 19 over with the flow of traffic is safer than running a red light.

But yes, both are highway robbery.


----------



## Ruggernaut (Apr 25, 2014)

Got a ticket once that was itemized. Said that x amount was for judges retirement fund. I told the judge that I wasn't interested in contributing to his retirement and didn't care if it was pleasant or not. He explained that it was my right to not be interested, but it was his prerogative to give me the minimum or maximum fine. Guess what the as$hxxe choose?


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I once went to "defensive driving school" in AZ to avoid points. Worst morning of my life.

Dozens of reckless idiots trying to justify their reckless idiocy. I swear half the morons there would qualify as the missing link.

Never again.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, after the initial insult to injury, getting busted when I had my Waze app running, I accept I was a bit distracted on a hands free call at the time and was totally zoning.:tsk:

I never argue with the "Po...Lice", in this country at least. It is all business and professional like. "Yes sir", "no sir", "thank you sir", "have a nice day sir"!.:rofl:

All my work colleagues insist I should give it to "Ticket Clinik", who for a nominal fee will get it reduced, removed, etc... They swear by it.

I'm an honest person and have always accepted my responsibility for my actions.

What say you? Fight it?:dunno:


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

All points are bad....do whatever it takes to keep them off your record. I always extend my court date as far into the future as they will allow and then finally show up in court. 50% of the time the cop wont show. Even if he does you can almost always get the judge to reduce the fine. In CA the judges will allow you to plead guilty to "coasting" which is traveling with the transmission in neutral. Coasting has no points. Just pay the fine and be happy.


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

3ismagic# said:


> I once went to "defensive driving school" in AZ to avoid points. Worst morning of my life.
> 
> Dozens of reckless idiots trying to justify their reckless idiocy. I swear half the morons there would qualify as the missing link.
> 
> Never again.


You were expecting a reward instead of a punishment?


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

@Flyingman, zoning at 89 in a 70 zone while distracted by a phonecall, perhaps the cop saved your life. If a tree had jumped out in front of you, would you have reacted quickly enough? I say take your lumps and be gratefull that the fine is all the Universe decided to lay on you.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Michael47 said:


> @Flyingman, zoning at 89 in a 70 zone while distracted by a phonecall, perhaps the cop saved your life. If a tree had jumped out in front of you, would you have reacted quickly enough? I say take your lumps and be gratefull that the fine is all the Universe decided to lay on you.


Michael, it was handsfree, so no different than speaking with a passenger next to me, except they couldn't warn me there was a trooper lying in wait!

I went with a lawyer, paid a $80 fee for them to represent me. I'm pleading no contest, but have a clean record, bla,blah,blah, so we'll see what they come back with. It would be 4 points in addition to the ticket fee, or pay the lawyer $80, maybe he gets me off or not, guaranteed no points, and I may pay court fee and/or a reduced fine, or no fine at all and it gets dismissed. It's a crap shoot but at least no points which translates into higher insurance premiums which would probably be greater than any single ticket. Plus I waste none of my own time dealing with it.

I'll let you know how it comes out.

Do I have remorse for speeding. Sure.:angel:


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

Its more than likely that the lawyer will do what I said...change the plea to coasting to eliminate the points.

I never feel remorse for speeding, only for getting caught


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

My last speeding ticket was last August outside of Pagosa Springs, CO. Coming back into town after driving up to Wolf Creek Pass with a bunch of BMW owners as part of the Drive 4 Corners gathering. On the way back I was separated from all them, so it was not guilt by association. After coming down from the pass the road levels out and I was about 10-12 miles from town heading west on US160. I stopped to take some photos along the road and then started up again, the road was clear both directions, I have a Valentine One, and I just had the urge. So I was up to about 95 or so at the height of my foolishness. As I was getting closer to town I was starting to catch up to some cars and so I gradually slowed down back to the speed limit, which as I recall was 60, although parts of the road were 65 I think. After a while I see the blue lights behind me. He ended up writing me up for 79 or something like that. Said he got me with his laser. I didn't argue as I was clearly speeding, but I never saw him nor did the Valentine pick up his laser. I'm guessing he was parked off the road and saw me hauling by and just wagged my speed. I paid $132 by mail and that was the end of it. Don't know if I got any points or anything. At the time I was living in Oregon and had not yet changed from my Maryland license.


----------



## dblog (May 20, 2014)

Welcome to the dog and pony show known as the legal system. Judge, cop, prosecutor all represent the state. Your lawyer passed the state test.... It'll be impossible to get a fair trial.

Too bad these cars want to be driven at 90mph and are so comfortable there. Best of luck to you.



Flyingman said:


> Michael, it was handsfree, so no different than speaking with a passenger next to me, except they couldn't warn me there was a trooper lying in wait!
> 
> I went with a lawyer, paid a $80 fee for them to represent me. I'm pleading no contest, but have a clean record, bla,blah,blah, so we'll see what they come back with. It would be 4 points in addition to the ticket fee, or pay the lawyer $80, maybe he gets me off or not, guaranteed no points, and I may pay court fee and/or a reduced fine, or no fine at all and it gets dismissed. It's a crap shoot but at least no points which translates into higher insurance premiums which would probably be greater than any single ticket. Plus I waste none of my own time dealing with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

In my opinion, much of traffic enforcement is predominantly legalized extortion. I never see the idiots that are texting, drinking, eating and reading the newspaper pulled over, most cops are too lazy to do more than watch a radar and fill the the quotas they deny having. Speed limits are set low specifically for the purpose of increasing the number of offenders. If the 80th percentile were used to set speed limits on the freeways here in Florida, the limit would be 80-90! My advice, fight every ticket, very often the cops don't show for the court appearance and the case is dismissed! Flyingman made the right choice to get a lawyer.


----------



## Jersey_Marine (Dec 5, 2014)

Flying Ace said:


> $405 hurts, but I just got a red light ticket in Millbrae, CA last week. *$500! No joke. * This is highway robbery. I wrote to the Mayor, city council, and Chamber of Commerce, cc'd local merchants who I frequent and told them so long as the policy is in place, I will NEVER purchase services from Millbrae businesses again.
> 
> I'm not saying I'm not guilty, but the punishment isn't proportionate to the violation. It's ****ing robbery in the modern sense.
> 
> IMO, 89 on the highway puts more people at risk than a red light violation where no pedestrians were crossing and opposite side cars haven't even begun to come off the line.


You think going through a red light poses less of a risk than doing 89 on a highway where everyone is going the same direction?


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

Jersey_Marine said:


> You think going through a red light poses less of a risk than doing 89 on a highway where everyone is going the same direction?


it wasn't a blatant running of a red light where traffic and people were already in the intersection... it intentional design of the intersection where there is no time to clear a yellow light given the length of the turn a motorist has to make.


----------



## Silver Shadow (Dec 12, 2014)

Speeding tickets are nothing more than a source of revenue for under budgeted police departments. In most cases they have little or nothing to do with "making the world a safer place."". The exceptions being inside city limits, school zones or reckless extreme high speed driving. Nearly all speed limits are set far below the actual safe speed for a given road. In many cases having the speed limit too low actually makes the road much more dangerous. Everybody wants to speed but there is some do gooder doing the limit and the rest of the traffic is trying to pass him any way possible.
Around here the radar traps are always set up on a 3 lane passing area of a 2 lane undivided highway. How else do you pass the idiot that goes 20 under in the curves and does the speed limit in the straights other than by speeding in the passing lane?


----------



## bait me (Mar 30, 2015)

take it from me never pay a ticket unless you know all the repercussions of doing so. Every state is different as to the damage you will sustain, from points to felony charges. My lawyer's advice is never pay without going through the system. If you just send in a check you may regret it later even for a seat belt ticket!!! The only ticket he would pay without due process is a red light camera as in FL there is no points and no insurance notification as far as other state red light rules i cant advise. Ticket clinic has worked for me every time reasonably priced and i don't have to go to the court house and have yet to spend a day in any class. Just so you know in miami anyways if you decide to go to court yourself it is only for you to plead, the officer will not be there. If you plead not guilty then you will get another court date where the officer should be there. 

If you get a ticket in an unfamiliar state make sure you educate yourself before paying. I just got a ticket driving down from ny in my newly purchased 335d in the ticket nightmare state of Georgia. 91 in a 70. Anything 20 and above is a felony and will be reported to all states. From what I can gather if you don't know the speeding laws in a state keep it 19 or less above speed limit to avoid this.


----------



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Busted!*



Flyingman said:


> 89 in a 70.
> 
> Clearly wasn't paying attention, was in a small group all doing about the same speed, car in front downshifted hard, I moved over a lane, and then noted the trooper tucked in under the overpass.
> 
> ...


Or be my "Valentine," or perhaps "Escort"?


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

Runon MD1 said:


> Or be my "Valentine," or perhaps "Escort"?


Most detectors don't work well against Lidar. For that you need a jammer.


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

NEVER plead guilty


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

My experience with tickets is that the best thing you can do is go to court and plead innocent or accept the deal of the day. Here in metro Atlanta, the last two court appearances I've made, everyone with a ticket for less than 25 mph over was offered a plea bargain of 10 over, no notice to insurance companies, no points. You had to pay the fine for the ticketed speed. I couldn't take that deal last time because I made the officer mad and he tacked on a failure to utilize due care (I was talking to my banker when he stopped me, the wrong car). I plead innocent and waited to hear back on my new court date. THe county lost the paperwork and I got off for free.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

dragoncoach said:


> Most detectors don't work well against Lidar. For that you need a jammer.


My Passport picks up Lidar but it is instant so the trick is to not be first in a line high speed traffic. That way you can hear the cop using his Lidar on people in front of your position, giving you a chance to slow down in time.


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

totitan said:


> My Passport picks up Lidar but it is instant so the trick is to not be first in a line high speed traffic. That way you can hear the cop using his Lidar on people in front of your position, giving you a chance to slow down in time.


Not a trick, just luck. When I'm going fast, I am either by myself or ahead of at the front of a pack. Lidar can an isolate any given car in a pack, not just the first one.


----------



## bait me (Mar 30, 2015)

ChasR said:


> My experience with tickets is that the best thing you can do is go to court and plead innocent or accept the deal of the day. Here in metro Atlanta, the last two court appearances I've made, everyone with a ticket for less than 25 mph over was offered a plea bargain of 10 over, no notice to insurance companies, no points. You had to pay the fine for the ticketed speed.
> 
> This is basically what the lawyer in Georgia told me would be the most likely outcome for my situation But if I had simply paid the fine and found out later about the felony I would have be really pissed. I bet a lot of people driving through Georgia end up in that situation with a felony on there record.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

OP-

Youi're in FL....GO to one of the ticket mill lawyers and have them plead it down to a non moving violation.'

The state just wants the $$. You dont want the points/record. At least in years past it was an open secret that you pay $75-100 to one of these attys and they work it out for you.

It ALL depends on the state. I have a little 'issue' here in CA with the pcar im working on now...  CA isnt as easy as FL


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Avoid the points at all costs! If you have to attend the 4-hr school to do it, then do it. It's ridiculous but it's just something you have to put up with. You can't predict what might happen over the next three years that could add to your driving record.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

That is what I did. Didn't realize how many Traffic Court Lawyers there are out there. I think I received about 20 mailings to my home from all of them.

Paid the $80 and turned it over to them to deal with. They said they would let me know the status and I did not have to do a thing.


----------



## Frediesel (Apr 28, 2012)

After some research online I pleaded not guilty (80mph on a 65) a couple of weeks ago and set a court date for May 26th 8 a.m.- I read that cops are less likely to show up to court the day after a holiday or during the holiday season. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Frediesel said:


> After some research online I pleaded not guilty (80mph on a 65) a couple of weeks ago and set a court date for May 26th 8 a.m.- I read that cops are less likely to show up to court the day after a holiday or during the holiday season. We'll see how it goes.


Going to represent yourself?:tsk:


----------



## chimpskibot (Jan 4, 2015)

The cops are just out to fill the municipal cauffers, that is all. Plead not guilty and most likely they will try to make a plead, or they may give you a grace period where if no ticket is incurred in x amount of days they will drop it. I would do everything in my powers not to have points on my license.


----------



## BohlDiesel (Apr 22, 2015)

I just got one .. 110 in a 55.. I should have won a prize


----------



## veery (Feb 25, 2015)

BohlDiesel said:


> I just got one .. 110 in a 55.. I should have won a prize


Let us know how you make out! My experience as a fellow NYer is it will be a steep fine, at least 6 points, and the dreaded Driver Responsibility Assessment which will have them dinging you for $100 a year for 3 years.
If you get the full brunt of over 40MPH over the speed limit it is 11 points, and $225 a year for three years, and the initial fine and surcharge.
Good luck! I used to have an Acura Integra and it cost me dearly! But the biggie was in a Ranger pickup on Rt 17.


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

BohlDiesel said:


> I just got one .. 110 in a 55.. I should have won a prize


I think we all have gone over 110 mph, though probably in a 65 limit here in Cali.

I think there is something special when caught doing twice the speed limit here, or maybe that is when you go OVER twice the speed limit. That distinction would be crucial in this case.

Do you normally do 110 or was this just bad luck in a rare instance?

Good luck, I would look into a lawyer if you haven't been arraigned yet.


----------



## BohlDiesel (Apr 22, 2015)

It's max points allowable at 45 over the limit.. I figured I should have got a prize for exactly matching speed limit X2.. I went to court for it once.. Everyone was laughing at me.. haha by everyone I mean police and court employees


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

BohlDiesel said:


> It's max points allowable at 45 over the limit.. I figured I should have got a prize for exactly matching speed limit X2.. I went to court for it once.. Everyone was laughing at me.. haha by everyone I mean police and court employees


I am sure they will be glad to give you a prize. Not sure it will be very pleasant.


----------

